# My BEAUTIFUL Ocicat kitten! (PICS)



## EmmaFay

I feel the need to gush. This is the first time I've ever had a kitten, and I'm in love! So WARNING, this will be long.

I mean, this kitten is just ridiculous. 
I have an older male cat, about four times her size (but looking SO much larger due to his massive fluff), and a 120 pound Leonberger, and yet it's the pint-sized kitten who rules the roost! She's already shoving them both off of their food dishes, and chasing them through the house. To be fair, she's just trying to play, but they don't quite understand it yet.

Marmaduke, my tabby, follows her around like he's in a trance. Whenever she's still for a moment, he's there, sniffing her all over. He keeps flopping onto his side, exposing his belly to her, and pawing at the air. I think that's a good sign :] He also keeps trying to talk to her, and starts meowing pitifully (mrooooowr, mroooooowr) whenever she leaves the room.

Bailey, my dog, acts extremely guilty around her. When they first met, Grimalkin (my kitten) hissed at her, so now Bailey slinks off whenever Grim gets too close. You can see that she WANTS to come over (head slung low, whining, tail wagging), but she thinks that greeting the kitten would be misbehaving. Bailey is such a sweetheart.

Originally I was going to wait a week before letting them all meet face to face, but Grim changed my plans a little. On the third day, she escaped from the room, and ran straight into Marmaduke. Marm seemed chill, so I decided to integrate her fully. It is now day four, and things are going so much better than I expected. Grim is making some fast friends!

Now onto Grim. Grimalkin has a sketchy origin...I saw an ad on Kijiji, saying that the owner was moving and couldn't keep her. I wasn't intending on getting a kitten until April, but the pictures of Grim were just.....gaah! She looked like a little leopard. I have such a weakness for beautiful animals. So, I said I'd come over and take a look, and ended up leaving with Grim in my arms.
But who could give up this beautiful little girl? She has such a funny meow, squeaky like a mouse, and the softest fur I've felt on a cat. She is so bold, too! She charges up to every stranger she meets, forcing herself into their lap and begging for cheek rubs. Oh my god, and her energy! I haven't slept in four nights, because neither does she. I get my snatches of sleep when she comes and pushes her way into my arms, and starts letting out adorable little kitten snores.

And she's so sweet! She's so careful with her claws. I'll play with little toy mice, and she'll swat at them, but she'll keep her claws safely sheathed to avoid nicking me. Thoughtful kitten 

The thought that I'll have this beautiful little creature for the next 18+ years (hopefully) makes me very, very happy. I know people are supposed to want their cats to stay as kittens, but I can't wait to see what she looks like when she's grown!

And before anyone says 'wait, aren't Ocicats supposed to be spotted?', marbling does occur in the breed. It's recessive, and not suitable for show-cats, so the trait is a bit rare. Still, every now and then a pointed, ticked, solid, or marbled ocicat will appear :] Hoorah for variety!






























She's upstairs right now. I can hear steady thumping as she bounds around (BED, DESK, FLOOR, DESK, BOOKSHELF), and it honestly sounds like a bull fight or something. I can also hear Marm meowing to her....he's probably in the same room, doing some wide-eyed observation. I honestly think that these two are gonna be good buddies in a few days :]
It's gonna be a bit sad when I move into my condo and take Grim with me. I think Marm will miss the entertainment. I also feel a lot more optimistic about bringing kitten #2 (Gallagher, an Oriental) into the house in April!

Oh, and here's the latest pic of Gal. He's four weeks old, and his ears are bigger than his head


----------



## spirite

Eeee, she's so cute (and I love her name  )!! and so is Gal. Congratulations on the growing little family!

What's going on with your move exactly? Grimalkin's accompanying you but the others aren't?


----------



## EmmaFay

Right now I live in College residence, but come home for holidays and weekends. When April comes, my college semester will end, and I will live at home for the summer. Buttt when school comes again, I'll be picking up Grim and Gal and taking them to a condo, where I'll live for the next few years with a few friends. Marm and Bailey are family pets, so much as I'd love to, I can't take them away with me :[


----------



## NebraskaCat

Very cute and your descriptions of her are wonderful.

In the very first picture it looks like she has classic tabby markings, but instead of the bullseye, there's a big smiley face.


----------



## EmmaFay

Thanks :] That's so funny that you say that, my brother is convinced that the same marking looks like brass knuckles. Brass knuckles specifically designed for a three-fingered mobster, according to him. I guess her markings are a bit of a rorschach!
Her pattern is just a modified version of classic tabby


----------



## mumof7kitties

I had to look again for the smiley face and finally found it. Ha. Very adorable. And I love the giant "chihuahua" ears on the baby. You're having marm meet his bestie and then gonna take it away. Poor marm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmmaFay

I know :[ But Marm has been a single cat for six years, so hopefully he'll just go back to old patterns. Though, my mother is falling very much in love with little Grim....maybe after I leave, they'll get Marm a kitten buddy of his own


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll

What a beautiful kitten! I love Grim's name and her markings.


----------



## spotty cats

Welcome to the world of Ocicats, the best breed of cat  Slow intro's rarely work for Oci's, they simply must meet their new friends and take over the house. 
She should get along very well with your Oriental kitten when he arrives.



EmmaFay said:


> Still, every now and then a pointed, ticked, solid, or marbled ocicat will appear :]


Ticking only occurs in the first generation of outcrossing to Abyssinians, points and solids rarely happen, marbles are more common and in several countries allowed to be shown either as variants or as a different breed name (Jungala or Classicat) 


What a shame her owner didn't contact the breeder, most contracts state the kitten/cat should be returned and not rehomed. If you received her paperwork please get in touch with the breeder and let her know you've got this kitten, most like to know where their cats are.


----------



## EmmaFay

> Ticking only occurs in the first generation of outcrossing to Abyssinians, points and solids rarely happen, marbles are more common and in several countries allowed to be shown either as variants or as a different breed name (Jungala or Classicat)


That's really neat, I hadn't known that :] I love that name, 'Jungala'. I really wish I _could_ speak to the breeder, because all I know about Ocicat's comes from internet searches.



> What a shame her owner didn't contact the breeder, most contracts state the kitten/cat should be returned and not rehomed. If you received her paperwork please get in touch with the breeder and let her know you've got this kitten, most like to know where their cats are.


Her owner was very, very strange. She was living in a tiny tiny Bungalow (Three rooms: living room/kitchen, bedroom, and bathroom) with five cats and three dogs (and two of them were Mastiffs!). She kept compulsively lying about the weirdest things...she changed her age twice, and kept changing which dog it was that she'd taken to the vet for a tooth abscess. First it was the pug ("sorry for the barking, I just took him to the vet for a tooth abscess. Chewed on a bone the wrong way!"), then the mastiff ("sorry he's so unsocial, etc etc."). When I asked her for papers, she just looked at me blankly and said "Oh, I haven't got those!" She claimed that she'd bred the cat herself, but had had to sell most of her breeding cats because she couldn't afford them anymore. She also told me that I should breed Grim with my Oriental, as the kittens are "sooooo cute" -.-

If I'd known she was a back yard breeder, I would never have come. The ad she put up simply said she was moving, and that she couldn't keep any of her pets. Once I was there, all I wanted was to take Grim out of that horrible place, and make sure nobody else bought her for breeding. The woman claimed she wasn't breeding any more, so at least I (hopefully) didn't fund any more back yard breeding. The whole thing left me very uncomfortable. 

On a side note, Grim has finally stopped smelling like cigarettes and air freshener!


----------



## vonPruescnek

Very cute kitty!


----------

